# Spouse visa applied, Overdraft History!!!



## Melvin1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and seen a lot of useful information and lots getting support regarding their problems in visa process sharing their problems, and I am expecting the same from the members here.
My wife applied for spouse visa on 23 oct 2013. I have submitted all the required documents but I am worried about my bank statement. Applied under category B, and submitted all 12 months wageslips and bank statements. My current bank statement have got a healthy balance of £5600 and showing regular income paid in. But until January 2013 my bank balance was negative by around -£1600. But that's all been cleared up as I started to save more and now from February bank statements has been posistive and now with a healthy balance of £5600 and am fully capable of maintaining my wife without any public funds. So this overdraft history is worrying me a lot. 
Has anyone had similar experience?? Will this overdraft history which was before 7/8 months ago prior to date of application affect my application? This is worrying me a lot.  Please can anyone provide me any info on this ...


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I also had an overdraft when my husband applied for his visa, although it was never more than a few hundred pounds. They didn't seem to take this into account tho as I met the financial requirement earning £40,000 per year.
My husband did have his visa refused but for other reasons and as they didn't mention finances in their refusal notice I assume we passed on this point  
Hope this information is useful


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

Applying under the new rules, as long as you meet the financial requirement you should be fine. My partner, although was out of his overdraft when we applied and for the 3 or so months leading up to it, dipped into it quite frequently the year before (sometimes at £1000). We considered attaching his savings account to show he could have gotten out of it at any time, but since the account wasnt contributing towards the financial requirement we just left it and were approved.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

From what I have read on here before it's not a problem and they are not interested...


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, i actually thought different, my solicitor told me that if i had any negative banks statements not to apply until they were clear, I applied for a fiance Visa, i am not sure if it is different for different types of Visa.

But my soliciotr was adement not to apply till my bank statements were clear, i have to wait 3 months


----------



## Chris1708 (Mar 11, 2013)

My bank statements have all shown negative balances over the year of upto £2000 and it made no difference. We were approved in less than a week and no mention was made of it.

As long as your overdraft is agreed with the bank then it's of little consequence. All you need to demonstrate is that you have access to sufficient funds each month to support yourself and your spouse without recourse to government funds. 

Even if you're £1000 into an agreed overdraft the only monthly cost for that will be interest payments on the debt of probably £20 or so.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

When we applied for my spouse visa last year my husbands bank statements were in the negatives and we still got the visa. I think our overdraft is up to £1500 so it wasn't small amounts. We are now out of the negatives. I think like Chris said its an agreement between you and the bank. And as along as you still have money going in and still financially able to support your selves you should be ok.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

i guess my so called solicitor knows alot less than you guys on here


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

redalazade said:


> i guess my so called solicitor knows alot less than you guys on here



You really have to be carefully with solicitors as sad as that sounds. They've really messed a lot of people over myself included. Not saying that he's guiding you in the wrong direction. He's probably just looking out for you so that you can get your visa issued ASAP without any problems.


----------



## Chris1708 (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem with solicitors is that it's not in their interests to inform you as to how straight forward the process can be. Less billable hours means less money for them.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish to god i never had a solicitor, i just pray to god i get through


----------



## Melvin1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thankyou all for your answers and its such a big relief to me as that was the only biggest thing that was worrying me. Now waiting for the outcome of my wife's application..... Hoping for a positive result


----------



## naina88 (May 10, 2015)

Hi how r u i was just reading ur post about overdraft did u got ur visa i am in same situation of overdraft


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

naina88 said:


> Hi how r u i was just reading ur post about overdraft did u got ur visa i am in same situation of overdraft


This is a very old thread, I doubt you will get a response..


----------

